# merc 508d 1986 conversion



## Dreamon (Oct 13, 2009)

hope you like these
this conversion is very near completion now, just fitted new passeger seat as Joy found the BUS style abit stiff!! got hold of a ford galaxy passenger seat yesterday, fitted it today and now she's a very happy bunny. She does not have to travel in back any more with our two lovely mutties!!


----------



## Dreamon (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry about pics am tired now will change asap....


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Oct 14, 2009)

pic's i thought it was a stamp look's well


----------



## watchthis (Oct 14, 2009)

Really look's good---First class I take it?
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## bigmeeky (Jan 20, 2010)

*lovely*

Nice old wagon eh! Mines below, Wildman also has one.

Perhaps we should keep in touch, parts availability, useful contacts and all that... Happy Camping


----------

